# The First Edition



## Proudfoots (Jun 21, 2003)

*The First Addtion*

Alright alll you Tolkienologists.

I have read the hobbit front to back a thousand times, up down a few, right to left once of twice, back to front...sure...

Favourite book in the world. No whining like in LOTR, just pure fun. But, Riddles in the Dark has been changed since the first edition to match the 'evil' of the ring in LOTR. What i want to read is the original chapter. Now, i am currently in Korea, which makes heading down to ye old classic book shop a little difficult. Unless i wanted a korean book in korean, which i don't.

So, either gimme a synopsis, type the bloody thing out (and i'll buy you a beer) or tell me where to go on line, cause that is what i am limited to.

Right, that and the second movie was crap.

'foots


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 21, 2003)

Hmmm... You could always try Amazon.com. That place has tons of books... Or so I'm told. That's as far as I can help


----------



## Tar-Elenion (Jun 21, 2003)

Try this link:
http://www.ringgame.net/riddles.html

The other thing you could do is purchase a copy of _The Annotated Hobbit_, which details all the changes made in the three editions of _The Hobbit_.


----------

